

Improve and even heal your shoulders by hanging - Rikstam
http://www.idoportal.com/blog/hanging

======
Rikstam
Just curious if any of you fellow keyboard warriors might be interested in
hanging for a total of 7 minutes a day for 30 days? I'm sure many of you ( me
included) have suffered from shoulder / back issues from time to time.

~~~
emsy
I've got shoulder problems for 3 years and went to a tons of doctors. Got
X-Rays, MRI and physical therapy. The shoulder ache is barely noticeable, but
I've got a hardened tendon along the neck that presses on my hearing nerve and
makes the right ear ring. Anyway, after 3 days of hanging I've got better
results than after weeks of physical therapy. I'll keep it up and see if it'll
help.

